# I miss the good ol' days



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I remember before Mike made this site he had all sorts of free time. We used to sit on the couch drinking mud slides while in the spoon position..."tiny dancer" was playing in the back ground.







Now my nights are lonely







Mike is gone. I still have his pillow though, it bears his scent







Mike please come home...come hold your tiny dancer









Mark


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> I remember before Mike made this site he had all sorts of free time. We used to sit on the couch drinking mud slides while in the spoon position..."tiny dancer" was playing in the back ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omfg!!!!! i laughed so hard great post mike well answer him


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

AWWW. that is SOOO sweet. *wipes tear with napkin*

mike, please go home to your tiny dancer :smile:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

ROFL, HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

mike, I"m your tiny dancer, hold me closer
count the headlights on the highway
lay me down in sheets of linen
I had a busy day today









and don't forget to pick up the cucumber and the vanilla candle


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

OMFG! ROFL MY F***ING ASS OFF!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You were supposed to keep that a secret!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

put it here







cowboy (don't wear the spurs this time







)


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

oh god. i am now a very disturbed child :sad:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if karen gets in on this. ill be glad to join









where are you my little guppy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> oh god. i am now a very disturbed child :sad:


 No worries Marco, you're not alone... This is not only disturbing to kids, trust me...


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I had a brief stint with jonas...but he creeped me out, always muttering somehting about me dropping my pants and something else about gold


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> I had a brief stint with jonas...but he creeped me out, always muttering somehting about me dropping my pants and something else about gold

















Too funny


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> I had a brief stint with jonas...but he creeped me out, always muttering somehting about me dropping my pants and something else about gold

























Dang, I guess I had completely banned that little episode out of my memory.... 
Thanks for bringing it back, Mark...







:sad:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Jonas, although we have been throug a lot....I must remain true to Mike


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> Jonas, although we have been throug a lot....I must remain true to Mike


 Go Mark, go to your sweetheart...







Go, and don't look back, brave soldier....
Don't worry about me, I'll be fine. T'was a good time, but we both knew I couldn't remain forever, so just go..... :sad:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

you will forever be my fallatic love symbol







It is better that I leave, but the fires of love in my heart will forever be burning for you









Mark


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The only reason I let you go, is because I know Mike will take care of you, for he has mad skillz








(lucky you...







)

Farewell.....


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I'll still have a place saved for you in my heart....and somewhere else














But yes, Mike does have some skills


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

What does Nate have to say about all of this?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

what does karen have to say about this?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Where is Nate? Looks like he dumped me.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> what does karen have to say about this?


 she is speechless


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i miss the old times when she was my guppy.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> i miss the old times when she was my guppy.


 she was never your guppy, you asked her - and she said NO!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Now shes my little guppy


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Now shes my little guppy










Yeah that is gunna happen


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

u guys are all wrong. Karen is Rhomzillas guppy.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> u guys are all wrong. Karen is Rhomzillas guppy.


 really?









I thought RhomZilla was with Bluesmurfs









Karens with thePACK


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > i miss the old times when she was my guppy.
> ...


 this was a valentines pm i sent her


> will you be my little guppy?
> 
> love marco.
> 
> happy valentines day.


karen says:Hehe...how cute...sure...why not!! 
Take Care and have a Happy Valentines Day
~*!Karen!*~


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im never going to get laid


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Where is Nate? Looks like he dumped me.


 No, Nate got a dirt bike and we're not good enough anymore


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> u guys are all wrong. Karen is Rhomzillas guppy.


 No, wrong. Karen's Rhomzilla's stalker, she's Innes' guppy, and Pack's sidekick.









Mark - are you feeling okay??


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

What is she to me????

My baby???? :smile:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I feel wierd...Mike gives me hot flashes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> she's Innes' guppy


 You hear that P13 & Marco?????

*IN YER FACE!!!*


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > she's Innes' guppy
> ...


 see. im never going to get laid.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

shes my baby!!!!

hear that Innes

*UP YER BUTT*


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

mdemers, I hate to see love go astray, but it happens.

Set Xenon free, if he comes back, then it was meant to be...If he doesn't, it never was.
















Edited for spelling.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> shes my baby!!!!
> 
> hear that Innes
> 
> *UP YER BUTT*


 you hear that Karen?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> I remember before Mike made this site he had all sorts of free time. We used to sit on the couch drinking mud slides while in the spoon position..."tiny dancer" was playing in the back ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sh*t man, 
I had Pepsi come out of my nose while trying to stop from spraying the keyboard when I read that.
I'm still laughing my ass off.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > shes my baby!!!!
> ...


 hey you want it in my face lol


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> shes my baby!!!!
> 
> hear that Innes
> 
> *UP YER BUTT*


 How can she be your baby when you're just barely a teenager







, and she's an adult







!?







I dont see how it'll work out...


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

geez I think I hear 98 degrees "the hardest thing" playing in da background between mdemers and jonas...


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Jonas, if you're lonely now, just PM me!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > u guys are all wrong. Karen is Rhomzillas guppy.
> ...


Talk about a love-pentagon...









Wow, Mike I never knew you had that side to you...







LOL!!!

I guess I should have known *M*ark *&* *M*ike go together like *M&M*'s...







Imagine that, a PFury live soap opera. Who needs TV...when PFury's Days of Our Lives is right here.

BTW PACK is the one stalking me...he knows my work schedule better than I.

Dammit Sandra I told you to keep that Innes one a secret...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dammit Sandra I told you to keep that Innes one a secret...










The cat is out of the bag now


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> Jonas, if you're lonely now, just PM me!










I feel a love connection coming on here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> Jonas, if you're lonely now, just PM me!


Dont forget to give him your international 1-900 number...lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> mike, I"m your tiny dancer, hold me closer
> count the headlights on the highway
> lay me down in sheets of linen
> I had a busy day today
> ...


 lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> you will forever be my fallatic love symbol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg is this the best run of posts or what!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> u guys are all wrong. Karen is Rhomzillas guppy.


 she maybe ur guppy but shes my little neon tetra o delicate and pretty and even better in groups lol


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > shes my baby!!!!
> ...


 I can see it cleary (now the rain is gone







) A little house in California with a white picket fence and little shrubs growing by the porch with trees growing around and the grass is always a deep deep green and Karen there everyday to greet me after work with a little kiss.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > piranha 13 said:
> ...


 Sounds too southern to be Californian...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Karen your supposed to be agreeing with me here.
















Heres what you should say: Yep sounds exactly like it. But its not a little kiss. Its a BIG french kiss.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lmao I think I found a new show to watch omg


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> How can she be your baby when you're just barely a teenager
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sure it can, karen can put p13 in stroller and push him around..give him his bottle and burp him...there alot of things she can do ..







she can also change his diaper


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > How can she be your baby when you're just barely a teenager
> ...


That sounds cool







lol....it turns me on









I especially like the diaper changing thing.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

THEN AS KAREN AND P13 KISS ON THEIR PORCH a black ,tinted yukon denali with the license plate "toffee" pulls up in theri driveway and karen pulls away from p13 and says"no it cant be ,is it please be my toffee sunshine " and i step out the vehicel sexy as i waa be all at the same time p13 loks and his eyes sink back in his head because he knows hes lost her she runs to the caramel prince and says "ive been waitin for u ive longed for ur toffee touch for too long" i respond with "yeah" lol and she jumps in my suv on my lap and we drive off in the sunset but ot b4 we pull oer and get those windows fogged up from the toffee's love pole lol god im good lol


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Then I go inside and beatoff







...then I go to your house steal Karen back throw a rock and break your windshield...then I go inside...catch you on the crapper and beat your ass with your own shoe. Then I tell Karen to run home and hide as she cluthes onto me tightly in fear of you. Then I set your car on fire and run away as you chase me with your pants down around your ankles. You finally get your pants up and catch me and beat the f*ck out of me. You go to me house and can't find Karen. You burn all of the shrubs Karen planted so nicely. You kick the fence down. You come back to beat my ass again and you find Karen riding away with me in an ambulance shooting you the finger. You've broke my fuckin right leg and busted my damn kidney. Karen kisses me and every thing feels healed again.....I'm in traction for 4 weeks though.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Next on pfury of our lives.

Who will MIKE choose??? Will it be MARK for his knowledge on big lewboski...Mike melts when he hears mark use lines from the movie such as "i'm the dude"

or will it be NASTY nate..for his gentleness and his passiate kissing but also fearing that if he chooses Nate,his family will abandon him and take him off the will...oh the dilema....what will mike do????might mark be interested in a three-some..........these question and more to be answered on the next pfury of our lives

---->MARK







<--NATE

stay tuned:
same dot com time

same dot com channel..............................................


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Then I go inside and beatoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg!!!!! lol i have no comeback


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im only 18...too young to be thinking about taking care of kids...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im only 18...too young to be thinking about taking care of kids...


 Don't worry I'll use a condom baby!!!!









lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Next on pfury of our lives.
> 
> Who will MIKE choose??? Will it be MARK for his knowledge on big lewboski...Mike melts when he hears mark use lines from the movie such as "i'm the dude"
> 
> ...










Oh man Im laughing so hard I have tears in my eyes....


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Im only 18...too young to be thinking about taking care of kids...
> ...


 she still wants the toffee lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Then I go inside and beatoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 One question, why am I being made out like a helpless blonde who cant stand her own ground???


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

no...she wants vanilla









Shes allergic to toffee


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Whos it gonna be Karen? Me or Toffee? Or both of us?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Whos it gonna be Karen? Me or Toffee? Or both of us?


 yeah Karen who do you want?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Whos it gonna be Karen? Me or Toffee? Or both of us?
> ...


_...to be continued next time on_ *Pfury of Our Lives*...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > piranha 13 said:
> ...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > piranha 13 said:
> ...


 yep..thats the way it always ends....with the veiwers on the edge of their seats wondering whats gonna happen next...then its over like that.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


See what I posted!!!!!

also Karen - who is it?









we all want to know


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > How can she be your baby when you're just barely a teenager
> ...


That may be so, but then he'd be Karen's baby, she still wouldn't be his, which was the point I was trying to make.











Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > piranha 13 said:
> ...


Who wants to start betting?? I'll put $20 that Karen stands up for herself, bitch slaps both guys, and leave 'em both crying on the curb.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> also Karen - who is it?


 Nice cover up


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > also Karen - who is it?
> ...


 And the winner is..........

*over to KQ unless Karen has something to add first


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> And the winner is..........
> 
> *over to KQ unless Karen has something to add first










Oh, I'm going to have fun with this one...

Now, this week's episode of PFury Days of our Lives:
Karen surprises everyone, and while P13 the Mr. Toffee fight it out, she sneaks away, and flies to Innes - surprising him in a small red leather piece she bought just for him from Victoria Secret...

*Innes, you were there, I wasn't... tell us what happened.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Where's the ChexMex when you need him..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > And the winner is..........
> ...


 it was my twin - I know nothing









however on the other side of town the Toffie pimp says hello to Filo who has just been on a date with Sandra, and he tells TP that he just got lucky because he........

*over to you Sandra


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> however on the other side of town the Toffie pimp says hello to Filo who has just been on a date with Sandra, and he tells TP that he just got lucky because he........
> 
> *over to you Sandra


 Because he looked me in the eyes, and confessed his feelings for me. Then he held my hand to his heart, and told the world that his heart was mine. Then he ... well, you dont need to know that


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> it was my twin - I know nothing





Ms_Natt said:


> Where's the ChexMex when you need him..


When Karen realizes that it wasn't really Innes that she was with, she ran, and fell into the arms of PACKman, who swept her off her feet w/his mexican judo.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > And the winner is..........
> ...


hey you forgot to add the ending k.q ..geez storyteller they never get it right..









back to the story....

and as karen came into innes house by mistake ..a window broke open and the RAF(thats me) swung in like tarzan...yelling.. near fear thepack is here.(oh boy, cheesey)i quicky grab her from the waist and flew right back out the window before innes could say something...(by the way innes nice fish tanks..







)innes began to cry"oh lord why me...why have you taken my angel away..as he kneeled down, the front door swung right open with force,he looked up,all he could see was a shadow of some sexy women...he quickly got up and rushed over to the door... "can i help you?" he replied as he wiped away his tears and his running boogers on his sleeve.yes you can my name is sandra but you can call me K.Q and i want to rock your world....









ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....what will happened ..will kq have innes love child...will k.q get innes to leave vegatarian life?..will they double date with mike, nate and mark?????.only time will tell...tune in kiddies....

(this is just a joke..i know k.q has a man..cool...but it doesn't stop us from having fun)the whole mike,nate and mark thing well that is true )


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

alls I can say is wow lol I think Karen is going to go with innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - Hey KQ - your lookin' good









but back to the question in hand........

the toffie pimp or piranha13???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> alls I can say is wow lol I think Karen is going to go with innes










why?

I'm really waiting for you to leave Kev

he is my kind of guy


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 You must have skipped a couple episodes there buddie...







It's okay, you can wake up now. Your dream is over...









Anyway, with your show...
KQ then looks at Innes in the light, and realizes she walked into the wrong house. She got scared, and quickly ran out of the house, and down the block - where she found Filo's house, and ran into the house, and straight to his bedroom, where she found him sleeping soundly on the bed ... just waiting to be tickled!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> lol - Hey KQ - your lookin' good
> 
> 
> 
> ...












one drives a car and the other has training wheels on a his bike still...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > alls I can say is wow lol I think Karen is going to go with innes
> ...


 bitch don't even go there I will send u to the hospital and I thought u had something with snowchiclid


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

omg...lmao..........hahahahahahaahahahaha..oh-oh pcrose can't take a joke....







..and what is this about snow...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> but back to the question in hand........
> 
> the toffie pimp or piranha13???





ChexMex aka thePACK said:


> near fear thepack is here.


I got to go with the cheesy one liner tarzan....that was just hilarious...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


 I did, but Kev has a nicer ... well you know


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > but back to the question in hand........
> ...


 PACK it is - you lucky dog you


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > but back to the question in hand........
> ...


 thanks you i try..

and yes innes i think kev is your height....nice couple...watch your man pcrose


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I can so take a joke and he is mine all mine back off yank u toothless wonder


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I can so take a joke and he is mine all mine back off yank u toothless wonder















































are you getting scared he might choose a man over you?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

PACK - do you fancy a 3some with Karen & KQ?

they both just told me in a chatroom that they want to lich chocolate off your mexican nipples


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> PACK - do you fancy a 3some with Karen & KQ?
> 
> they both just told me in a chatroom that they want to lich chocolate off your mexican nipples


 REALLY ..oh man i'm starting







......hahahachatroom why was i not invited...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> PACK - do you fancy a 3some with Karen & KQ?
> 
> they both just told me in a chatroom that they want to lich chocolate off your mexican nipples


 Wow, uhmm Innes that wasnt in a chatroom...

Are you day dreaming again


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > PACK - do you fancy a 3some with Karen & KQ?
> ...


 dang did you have to ruin it ..couldn't you just go with the flow....party pooper


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

quiet nancy boy before U have to eat ur vegan food through a tube


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...










Shhh...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 they did say that, and not only licking your nipples, but they want to.......

well this is a family site, so you may want to PM me or hit me up on AIM as I can tell you it involved root vegetables, chocolate mousse, and a tin opener


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

dammit guys u posted before I could respond to innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> quiet nancy boy before U have to eat ur vegan food through a tube


 I like cabbage soup through a straw


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


wow all that....i don't know about tin openers..kinda kinky..but oh hell,i'll give it a go...







the things i got to do for women...i feel like sucha piece of meat...i like

damn now were did i put that viagra....hahahhahahahhah







.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > quiet nancy boy before U have to eat ur vegan food through a tube
> ...


 you better and just for that I will tell the nurse u like spinach or broccoli or ground up meats and u have to eat that muahahhaha


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > piranha 13 said:
> ...


 lmao


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Why do you got to tell him everything...I was plannin on ....oh nevermind...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


 Kev knows how much I like meat


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

no he doesn't he can't help that u have ur fantasies with him and he tells u that ur a fairy and u need to go fly and hit on some old guy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry to tell you this pcrose ,but its true kev been cheating on you with innes(while you were working at target the other night) and i have a picture..that innes sent me ..hold on...okay here it goes...i have to warn you tho its kinda shocking...sorry to bring this bad news to you..









---->innes







<------kev


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> no he doesn't he can't help that u have ur fantasies with him and he tells u that ur a fairy and u need to go fly and hit on some old guy


 I might just take his advice - GG are you available?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> sorry to tell you this pcrose ,but its true kev been cheating on you with innes(while you were working at target the other night) and i have a picture..that innes sent me ..hold on...okay here it goes...i have to warn you tho its kinda shocking...sorry to bring this bad news to you..


 God, for a moment I thought you were going to post up the other pic


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

and now back to the show kq is in filos bedroom about to tickle him when he turns around and its not filo its the toffee butt naked with melted snickers all on his body and kq starts to lick them off until the toffee sees its not karen but kq so he says heyyyy ur sexy but karen has my heart and my toffee love pole im sorry kq stop !!!! kq stops even thoug she doesnt want to and i get up take a shower and g loking for karen whos with innes' twin innes 2 lol he finds them at a lfs staring into each others eyes surrounded by fish tanks while in the middel innes 2 has set a table for 2 under candle light with the only ones loking upon them are rbp's,spilos, and terns the toffee frightens them and says whats goin on karen u wanted the toffee didnt u ? she says yes but innes 2 has a piece of my heart 2 what to do what t do ? anybody care to finish what happens? lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > no he doesn't he can't help that u have ur fantasies with him and he tells u that ur a fairy and u need to go fly and hit on some old guy
> ...


 NOOO...dont corrupt him too....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > no he doesn't he can't help that u have ur fantasies with him and he tells u that ur a fairy and u need to go fly and hit on some old guy
> ...


 ah that would be so nice.taking care of a senior citizen..you be able to push his wheel-chair when you guys go out.plus use his 25 percnet discount when you go eat...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

innes and raf you have those pics confused with the hott passionate nights you spent together those are of u 2 and ur nights of exstacy "if I can spell correctly"keep it in the bedroom fellas or atleast get a paysite so u can make money off of it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to tell you this pcrose ,but its true kev been cheating on you with innes(while you were working at target the other night) and i have a picture..that innes sent me ..hold on...okay here it goes...i have to warn you tho its kinda shocking...sorry to bring this bad news to you..
> ...


 which one...this other one...oh wait that mike and nate...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hey raf I know your now my 100000000000000th lover in this thread, but hey why not?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> innes and raf you have those pics confused with the hott passionate nights you spent together those are of u 2 and ur nights of exstacy "if I can spell correctly"keep it in the bedroom fellas or atleast get a paysite so u can make money off of it


 its okay chelsea.we know your in shock...they say the first thing you go through is denial..i see that starting to occur. but don't worry were pfury family we will get you through this hard time...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> hey raf I know your now my 100000000000000th lover in this thread, but hey why not?


its an honor to be.........your friend .....sir innes(as eric callled u)

hey wasn't this thread about mark and mike having relationship problem on page one of this thread...and nate not being there for mike...







...i think we derailed this thread to much and we need to get together and help them out...what do you guys and gals say...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > hey raf I know your now my 100000000000000th lover in this thread, but hey why not?
> ...


 We have to have our season finale first Pack...







Then we can get back to them...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you are not doctor phil and just because you are jealous that innes fantasizes about kev and not you dosen't mean I need ur photos of the one fling u had with sir innes as u and eric call him


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> you are not doctor phil and just because you are jealous that innes fantasizes about kev and not you dosen't mean I need ur photos of the one fling u had with sir innes as u and eric call him


 thats right i'm not doctor.phil..i'm doctor raf...fish doctor of all sort...house call are warmly recieved.....


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

karen wants the toffe not p13 .innes and mike get back togteher but little does mike know innes is still playing "twister" lol with nate on the side but shh dont tell the pack and p13 get together because p13 was so hurt karen didnt want him but the toffee and so was the pack so they "befreinded" each other with the help of some vaseline and a freezie pop lol and me karen pcrose had a 3some the end oh yeah and kq ended up with gargie lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - I love the way I am so popular in this soap, and also I play twister


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Then P13 and the PACK come to toffee's house and steal all of his snickers.....toffee is so hurt









Karen feels embarressed she made out with a guy who cry's over stolen toffee.....she runs to P13 and PACK......what will happen next?

Edit: Oh yea...me and PACK also ate all of your snickers...sorry...we were just so hungry!!!!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Next on pfury of our lives.
> 
> Who will MIKE choose??? Will it be MARK for his knowledge on big lewboski...Mike melts when he hears mark use lines from the movie such as "i'm the dude"
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm staying out of this thread


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> I'm staying out of this thread


no your not, I saw you last night at the twister tournement









you were there when KQ decided that the only thing she could do was to jelly wrestle with Karen and Chelsea to decide who gets me, and who is left with pack. Kev was on the sidelines with his eye on Nate, Mike was angry and ran off with Mark.

the toffie pimp came out from his seceret rendevous with P13 and P45, *nobody knows where P1-12, or P14-44 are, we think perhaps they were burned in the great flood* and the toffie pimp had that kinda limp in his walk, and he has a very suprised look on his face as the piranha boys had been doing the hokey kokey with him and a gospel singing group untill the early hours.

meanwhile Nate and Kev had stolen all of the jelly just as KQ was pulling on Karens leg, and Chelsea was worried as her beenie babys were being stolen by P13 who loves, and makes love to them.
so Nate and Kev went over to Marks house with the jelly and in an act which could only be described as "sensational" they set up a tea and jelly party, they even had ice cream and they all made friends again and had some late night group fun............................ they played sharades.

back at the contest Karen had gotten KQ into a headlock and was pounding her ass into next week, and chelsea had chased the Piranha boys and the toffie pimp who were running off with those beenie babys - who would have guessed it - the toffie loves beenie babys too.
finally Karen and KQ decide to call off the wrestling as all the jelly had been stolen and one contestant had ran away in a beenie baby pimp chase and also Innes had gone to the pub with thepack as they are the only 2 sain people in this whole story.

Oh, and all the time bgshortys was trying to stuff a moose head for his wall.

What was the twister tournement all about?
What will happen with Mark, Nate, Kev, and Mike?
Will the jelly wrestling contest ever be completed?
What did happen to all that jelly, and why was it stolen in the first place?
Is the toffie pimp really a pimp or just a black guy in fur?
What happend to the beenie babys?
Who won the sharades?
Are Innes and the pack still at the pub?
Will marco ever gey laid?
Did that moose ever get stuffed?
Find out next time............


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jesus Innes, you have waaay too much time on hands...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you dont get spams for nothing you know


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

LOL, I had no idea this thread would go this far


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> LOL, I had no idea this thread would go this far


Well, I'm glad to see it makes you feel better - I see that smile on your face again.... :smile:


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Me and toffee and P45 are gonna rape these beenie babies....anyone wanna join us?


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

well quite frankly, i'm shocked.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Umbri u wanna join us???

Welcome to the board


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

i've never even seen a piranha :sad:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> bgshortys said:
> 
> 
> > I'm staying out of this thread
> ...


lmao







...can't wait till the next one...btw were still at the pub...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow! All I can say is you British have a WiLd and AcTiVe imagination...











Innes said:


> so Nate and Kev went over to Marks house with the jelly and in an act which could only be described as "sensational" they set up a tea and jelly party, they even had ice cream and they all made friends again and had some late night group fun............................ they played sharades.


I thought Mike left with Mark?? Where did he end up going if hes not at the house when them??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I thought Mike left with Mark?? Where did he end up going if hes not at the house when them??


 mike was at home wondering were mark and nate were....he blew up nates phones but he did not answer for he had found true love through the eyes of mark..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Karen you wanna help us with the Beanie Babies? We'd be honored to have you help us.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

"She's not my special lady friend I"m just trying to help her concieve, man" -The Dude


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Alright....anyone wanna helpo with the Beanie babies...Chealsea...if you help us we'll give them back to you.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Wow! All I can say is you British have a WiLd and AcTiVe imagination...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just another reason to tune in next time









Pack - next rounds on you


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Umbri said:


> i've never even seen a piranha :sad:


 Welcome to the site


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and then Filo finds out about KQ licking TP, and breaks up with her. And STEALS karen!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Filo said:


> and then Filo finds out about KQ licking TP, and breaks up with her. And STEALS karen!


 hey you can't do that...shes my sidekick already


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Filo said:


> and then Filo finds out about KQ licking TP, and breaks up with her. And STEALS karen!


 Oh, now this is getting interesting - Hey Filo, I'm Innes


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Filo said:


> and then Filo finds out about KQ licking TP, and breaks up with her. And STEALS karen!


























Damnit, Karen had to steal another one...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > and then Filo finds out about KQ licking TP, and breaks up with her. And STEALS karen!
> ...


 another one...what theres been more..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> another one...what theres been more..


 no, but I really wanted to keep this one. I love him a lot...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > and then Filo finds out about KQ licking TP, and breaks up with her. And STEALS karen!
> ...


 Steal?! Me? * ANOTHER ONE?? * Aye caramba mujer!

PACK!!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Pack, she wants you man. She's cryin for ya... GO HOME TO YO MAMI CHULA!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > another one...what theres been more..
> ...


Oh you love me? Even though you just hurt me all the time!! Ahem--making me sleep on the floor!










Oh well...Ill take 2!!! MAUHAHA!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 You think you can toss me around like a piece of meat?!? Psh! I dont think so mister. Im going back to my original partner in crime...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Filo said:


> Oh you love me? Even though you just hurt me all the time!! Ahem--making me sleep on the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya kno what ... shush.
Had you stayed on the couch where you first were when I fell asleep, you would have never had to sleep on the floor. Or do like Mikey does, poke my eyes, and pull me off the bed.

But that's fine... I see how it is now...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 to your original....hey ...were you plannning on breaking are PFURY duo up...?? DID IT CROSS YOUR MIND??GEES...the stalking of al ..i could understand..but this...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wooo hoo--SINGLE AGAIN AT LAST! Time to go to the beaches to see some girls gone wild chicks!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Filo said:


> Wooo hoo--SINGLE AGAIN AT LAST! Time to go to the beaches to see some girls gone wild chicks!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 I was never thinking of breaking up the duo...







Your the one that left me with TP to go to the pub with Innes


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 no ..i didn't... you came along..just we didn't say anything cause of your age...you know the whole 21 deal...so we snuck you in...and you were partying on tables and taking shots and drinking beer with innes and me..







..see you were so out of it you forgot...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> no ..i didn't... you came along..just we didn't say anything cause of your age...you know the whole 21 deal...so we snuck you in...and you were partying on tables and taking shots and drinking beer with innes and me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You sure she wasn't the one doing all those table dances?? Then she fell off, and got a bump on her head, which caused her failure of memory...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Sounds like I had fun..







But you would have also had to sneak Innes in too


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 nah he know the bartender, he went to school with him...he hooked it up all night for us...everything was on the house...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Karen!?!? You left me to fend for myself? Who's gonna change my diaper and give me my bottle and rock me to sleep?!?!?!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ahh...awesome







We should go back sometime...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Karen!?!? You left me to fend for myself? Who's gonna change my diaper and give me my bottle and rock me to sleep?!?!?!


 Tu mama. LoL...Your mom silly. I told you I was too young to be a mother, REMEMBER!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I remember







:sad:









PACK wants children

Come to me...I don't want children!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> PACK wants children


 Thats okay...whats wrong with children??


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> bgshortys said:
> 
> 
> > I'm staying out of this thread
> ...


 Is the toffie pimp really a pimp or just a black guy in fur?

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > PACK wants children
> ...


 .....................









Damn Karen you must have short term memory loss or something


















> Tu mama. LoL...Your mom silly. I told you I was too young to be a mother, REMEMBER!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Just because she's too young to be a mother, doesn't mean she doesn't like children. She has nothing against them, seen as she acts like one most of the time.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So what your saying is.. she doesnt want to be a mother, but a MUTHA!!









jk.. Im out of this..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Yea... sure ... whatever you say ...

I'm out of the soap opera - kill me off or something, it lost the fun.
Make the series finale already, then go back to Mark, Mike, & Nate. Work on their love triangle some more.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What I just got on this thread.. and now you say its dead.

Dang.. what are you trying to imply, Im a thread killer?? Shhesh


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> What I just got on this thread.. and now you say its dead.
> 
> Dang.. what are you trying to imply, Im a thread killer?? Shhesh


 You are to killing threads as I am to killing joy...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Alright...heres the very suprising ending!!!!...we all go to the pub.....someone pulls a gun and kills all of us except for nate, mike, mark who later become a threesome.

The End until next season

(next season we all come back.....we all got shot but none of us died







)


----------

